
Atomic Games 2015 – Othello Challenge - gvb
http://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/11/04/atomic-games-2015/
======
icefox

      I was impressed with several teams that:
      [snip]
      Used languages like Python instead of Java or C#.
    

There is a missing context here, because this doesn't make much sense as a
reason to be impressed.

